

Using a Proxy Is Against Paypal Ts&Cs - phillc73

Just received the following email from Paypal:<p>&quot;Our records indicate you&#x27;ve shared your password with another person, or you&#x27;ve used an anonymizing proxy to access your PayPal account, both are violations of our User Agreement.<p>Anonymizing Proxy is a tool that stands between your browser and the internet, redirecting all requests for web pages to the proxy servers and
making you anonymous to the websites you&#x27;re visiting. It&#x27;s a way of providing a fake IP address to any websites you&#x27;re using.&quot;<p>Sure enough a review of their user agreement supports this:<p>9. Restricted Activities<p>9.1 Restricted Activities. In connection with your use of our website, your Account, or the Services, or in the course of your interactions with PayPal, a User or a third party, you will not:<p>j. Use an anonymising proxy;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paypal.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;webapps&#x2F;mpp&#x2F;ua&#x2F;useragreement-full<p>I do use a proxy server. I wouldn&#x27;t say it was an anonymising proxy specifically, but by it&#x27;s very nature the IP it broadcasts is different to the IP assigned specifically to my connection by the ISP.<p>I have very good reasons for using a proxy. I do have a choice, but no doubt there are many people who connect through a proxy and have no choice in the matter, due to locked down machines, security or caching reasons.<p>In effect, is Paypal blocking use of all proxy servers when using their service?
======
neoterics
Yep be careful, I had my account banned because of this.

I even had balance in the account which they only let me withdraw after a 6
months hold (for any chargebacks that could occur), but the account is
effectively useless now.

It really sucks, but that's their draconian policy.

------
_RPM
How do they know you are using a proxy?

